# Curry girls are the ugliest race...



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

Curry girls were known as the femcels in my school. (And lmao, they were into kpop. This us why kpop is cope for east asians btw. Only pajeetas like that shit.)

They are also bullied the most btw... Indian girls cant get white chads. My friends would joke that they would rather fuck a guy than an indian girl...

Thats why most indian guys in school would not date indian girls. They would date every race but indian girls. (Probably better for their genetics anyways.)

Idk how people here say indian girls get white chads... they are by far the most incel female race.

Thats why jbw maxers dont even go to india. Cuz the woman are so fucking ugly. They would rather go to asia or south east asia.









India's shocking lack of attractive woman


Yes these are north Indian women A white male traveler describes this journeys through india and other shitholes I hope that 2014 is filled with good health, happiness, hot chicks and business success for all our loyal readers. I’m writing on the beach in East Malaysia where I am taking a little...




looksmax.org





Even indians know how subhuman indian girls are...



@Preston @Copeful @volcelfatcel @curryslayerordeath @Biggdink @kikethurston133 @Aquiillaxo


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 30, 2021)

1 curry girl smv mogs this whole forum.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> 1 curry girl smv mogs this whole forum.


Cope. U never see indian girls ever date someone good looking.


----------



## Albeacho (Jul 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> 1 curry girl smv mogs this whole forum.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> 1 curry girl smv mogs this whole forum.


Also. Curry girls have the lowest rate of outmarriage out of any ethic groups. Its cuz no dudes are willing to date them. (Very similar to black girls.)


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

Curry girls were known as slayers in my school, the school was in the UK though.


----------



## Copeful (Jul 30, 2021)

curry girls mog chink and black girls


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Curry girls were known as the femcels in my school. (And lmao, they were into kpop. This us why kpop is cope for east asians btw. Only pajeetas like that shit.)
> 
> They are also bullied the most btw... Indian girls cant get white chads. My friends would joke that they would rather fuck a guy than an indian girl...
> 
> ...



I find curry girls in UK way more attractive than black and east asian girls


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 30, 2021)

Only on this forum do muhh 3 psl pajeets, sheboons and landwhales slay.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

Copeful said:


> curry girls mog chink and black girls


Both blacks and chink girls mog curry girls.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jul 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> 1 curry girl smv mogs this whole forum.


Like everything else in this world, it depends on chin size


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 30, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Like everything else in this world, it depends on chin size
> View attachment 1247876


The chinpill had destroyed you bro
I'm South Asian and have a taller chin than you jfl


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Only on this forum do muhh 3 psl pajeets, sheboons and landwhales slay.


Bruh wtf is this forum. "Curry girls are the biggest slayers." Wtf is this level of cope to protect ur princess pajeetas!!


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

. Nvm


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jul 30, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Only on this forum do muhh 3 psl pajeets, sheboons and landwhales slay.


nigga they dont "slay"

they get slayed jfl

& even a gigachad would let some abomination tier curry girl suck his dick or go for a quick fuck, look at the girls amnesia sleeps with


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jul 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> The chinpill had destroyed you bro
> I'm South Asian and have a taller chin than you jfl


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

There were some fine ass curries in my school ngl.


johncruz12345 said:


> Bruh wtf is this forum. "Curry girls are the biggest slayers." Wtf is this level of cope to protect ur princess pajeetas!!


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> nigga they dont "slay"
> 
> they get slayed jfl
> 
> & even a gigachad would let some abomination tier curry girl suck his dick or go for a quick fuck, look at the girls amnesia sleeps with


Dude. Even amnesia doesnt ever sleep with curry girls. Thats how femcel they are.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 30, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> nigga they dont "slay"
> 
> they get slayed jfl
> 
> & even a gigachad would let some abomination tier curry girl suck his dick or go for a quick fuck, look at the girls amnesia sleeps with


Amnesia is not a good representative of a normal gigachad. Most white guys are white only maybe mullata.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> There were some fine ass curries in my school ngl.


Dude there were so many indain girls in my school! There was only like 1 good looking one.


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Dude there were so many indain girls in my school! There was only like 1 good looking one.


There were quite a few in mine, I won't lie.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jul 30, 2021)

also look at tv shows now, in never have i ever this sheboon looking curry bitch




is dating these two guys at the same time 





even the show's writer is this abo looking curry girl who's with a white normie


----------



## badg96 (Jul 30, 2021)

no chads are ugliest race. they three are very ugly never met any handsome chad.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> also look at tv shows now, in never have i ever this sheboon looking curry bitch
> View attachment 1247883
> 
> is dating these two guys at the same time
> ...


First one is a fucming tv show to fulfill femcel curries fantasies.

And second one the guy is just mentally retarded. An anomaly.


----------



## studiocel (Jul 30, 2021)

Some of them are actually very cute.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

studiocel said:


> Some of them are actually very cute.
> View attachment 1247897


Looks latina.


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

studiocel said:


> Some of them are actually very cute.
> View attachment 1247897


Right? It's cope to generalise that much.


----------



## studiocel (Jul 30, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> also look at tv shows now, in never have i ever this sheboon looking curry bitch
> View attachment 1247883
> 
> is dating these two guys at the same time
> ...


Average ethnic girls white chad fantasies are their own netflix genre at this point jfl


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> Right? It's cope to generalise that much.


Obviously there will be attractive curries out of a population of 1.4 billion.

But 99% look ugly as fuck.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

studiocel said:


> Average ethnic girls white chad fantasies are their own netflix genre at this point jfl
> View attachment 1247899


Do people really believe this flat face bitch can get white chad...

I thought asians were smart...


----------



## lutte (Jul 30, 2021)

they're human so mogs asian girls


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Obviously there will be attractive curries out of a population of 1.4 billion.
> 
> But 99% look ugly as fuck.


Honestly I find Indian women extremely hot


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> they're human so mogs asian girls


I think asian girls mog curries.

If curry girls mogged asian girls you would see people like @RealLooksmaxxer JBWing in India.


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> they're human so mogs asian girls


Indian women are sexy what are people taking about


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> I think asian girls mog curries.
> 
> If curry girls mogged asian girls you would see people like @RealLooksmaxxer JBWing in India.


Asian women look like kids I want to actually date a woman Indian women look like women


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Indian women are sexy what are people taking about


Bro. I used to live near a high indian population !!! They are subhuman as fuck...


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Bro. I used to live near a high indian population !!! They are subhuman as fuck...


Are you serious


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

Indian women look good 






Greek tourism uses Indian women to lure thirsty men


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Bro. I used to live near a high indian population !!! They are subhuman as fuck...


Are you serious
View attachment 1247929


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

.


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Indian women look good
> 
> View attachment 1247885
> 
> ...


Indian women are extremely hot what are people talking about


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Indian women are extremely hot what are people talking about


Some curry foids here are quite fuckable ngl 

Way more sex appeal than gook whores imo


----------



## lutte (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> I think asian girls mog curries.
> 
> If curry girls mogged asian girls you would see people like @RealLooksmaxxer JBWing in India.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 30, 2021)

The median Indian girl isn't GL. The right tail is good.


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Some curry foids here are quite fuckable ngl
> 
> Way more sex appeal than gook whores imo



Most of them are fuckable


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> The median Indian girl isn't GL. The right tail is good.


Honestly the dark skinned Indian girls mog the lighter skin Indian women


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Honestly the dark skinned Indian girls mog the lighter skin Indian women


Really? I disagree.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Honestly the dark skinned Indian girls mog the lighter skin Indian women


Bruh have u seen dark skin indians. Like legit looks like shit, no joke.

Dark skin black girls are even better.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 30, 2021)

Yes, both pajeets and pajeetas for the most part are ugly to be honest


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Yes, both pajeets and pajeetas for the most part are ugly to be honest


Tbh. A lot of indians facially shitty genetics are from the girls as well.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 30, 2021)

@johncruz12345 there are some GL Indian girls but they are very rare.

Average white, Latina, and East Asian girl >>>> average Indian girl.

But the best Indian girls are GL. They are rare though.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Honestly the dark skinned Indian girls mog the lighter skin Indian women


You only see the top 99.999999% tile indian woman on the internet.

Go to India for one day and try not to turn gay.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> @johncruz12345 there are some GL Indian girls but they are very rare.
> 
> Average white, Latina, and East Asian girl >>>> average Indian girl.
> 
> But the best Indian girls are GL. They are rare though.


Yeah I agree with this. They are very rare, but top ones mog asian girls i think.


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Bruh have u seen dark skin indians. Like legit looks like shit, no joke.
> 
> Dark skin black girls are even better.


They just look like low teir East Africans


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (Jul 30, 2021)

Bro lol if u think you’ll ever get through a currys thick skull. They’ll never accept they or their women are subhuman so you’re just wasting ur time here, they’ll argue with their lives that they pass as med or some shit and that their women have high smv even tho every dude ik irl thinks curry women are disgusting and women clearly hate curry men and find them repulsive

But i’ll tag some niggas to bump ur thread cuz i love curry slander
@kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @Adriana Lima @Biggdink @RetardSubhuman @JustMewbrah @chaddyboi66 @AscendingHero @Chintuck22 @realklay11


----------



## wannaimprove (Jul 30, 2021)

cream of the crop indian girls (usually Northern type from Punjab - tall and light skin + euro nose ) are super hot 

average though is ugly 

plus imagine having curry son 

I legit could never breed with anybody but a white woman just due to kids

imagine having a curry son or hapa son 

damn it's over

mulatto son at least he would look masculine but it is unlikely to happen anyway WMBW relationships are rare


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Really? I disagree.


Why is that?


----------



## wannaimprove (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> They just look like low teir East Africans
> View attachment 1247942
> View attachment 1247943
> View attachment 1247944


they mog low tier East African to oblivion bro

maybe mot the yellow one but look at the face of that one on the right or far left

some good bones there


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 30, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> Bro lol if u think you’ll ever get through a currys thick skull. They’ll never accept they or their women are subhuman so you’re just wasting ur time here, they’ll argue with their lives that they pass as med or some shit and that their women have high smv even tho every dude ik irl thinks curry women are disgusting and women clearly hate curry men and find them repulsive
> 
> But i’ll tag some niggas to bump ur thread cuz i love curry slander
> @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @Adriana Lima @Biggdink @RetardSubhuman @JustMewbrah @chaddyboi66 @AscendingHero @Chintuck22 @realklay11


Bruh I’ve heard normies say curry girls stink and can’t be attractive lol 

No one wanna date them but curries make shit up so they can cry hypergamy


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Cope. U never see indian girls ever date someone good looking.





Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Like everything else in this world, it depends on chin size
> View attachment 1247876


I thank God every day for my chin height.


----------



## wannaimprove (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Honestly the dark skinned Indian girls mog the lighter skin Indian women


LOOL this dude

bro they literally have an entire caste system built on top of the color of their skin

you can tell indians social status by his shade


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

wannaimprove said:


> they mog low tier East African to oblivion bro
> 
> maybe mot the yellow one but look at the face of that one on the right or far left
> 
> some good bones there


Nah East Africans are in a different world compare to them but I’ve noticed that darker skinned curry girls look a hell of a lot better than the medium skin ones


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

wannaimprove said:


> they mog low tier East African to oblivion bro
> 
> maybe mot the yellow one but look at the face of that one on the right or far left
> 
> some good bones there


You guys are fucking delusional. There were so many indian girls in my school!!!! and they were the supposedly the "good ones" who had rich dads and were "high caste" (whatever the fuck that means.)

They were subhuman as fuck man. African, middle eastern, and chink girls all mogged them.


----------



## wannaimprove (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Nah East Africans are in a different world compare to them but I’ve noticed that darker skinned curry girls look a hell of a lot better than the medium skin ones


I guess just matter of preference 

I think best curry foids are light and tall from North of India Punjab


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (Jul 30, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Bruh I’ve heard normies say curry girls stink and can’t be attractive lol
> 
> No one wanna date them but curries make shit up so they can cry hypergamy


We need to make an evisceration thread on curries and debunk their subhuman shitskin rumors

Those street shitters are literally the scum of the earth they’re so fucking ugly and dirty and always have some retarded logic i fucking hate them more than any race ngl specially after i found looksmax and actually got to see what they’re like

@RetardSubhuman @kjsbdfiusdf @Adriana Lima @JustMewbrah


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

Your right that Africans and Middle Eastern girls are better looking than india women but Indian women are still hot 


johncruz12345 said:


> You guys are fucking delusional. There were so many indian girls in my school!!!! and they were the supposedly the "good ones" who had rich dads and were "high caste" (whatever the fuck that means.)
> 
> They were subhuman as fuck man. African, middle eastern, and chink girls all mogged them.


----------



## Copeful (Jul 30, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Bruh I’ve heard normies say curry girls stink and can’t be attractive lol
> 
> No one wanna date them but curries make shit up so they can cry hypergamy


nobody is making shit up retard 
I literally showed you a curry girl from my school and you love reacted 
stop coping


----------



## wannaimprove (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> You guys are fucking delusional. There were so many indian girls in my school!!!! and they were the supposedly the "good ones" who had rich dads and were "high caste" (whatever the fuck that means.)
> 
> They were subhuman as fuck man. African, middle eastern, and chink girls all mogged them.


Bro I agree they are on average subhuman but Ive seen some of them and they mog hard 

but they were all Sikhs from Punjab idk much about it just I guess region where they are prettier on average


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> We need to make an evisceration thread on curries and debunk their subhuman shitskin rumors
> 
> Those street shitters are literally the scum of the earth they’re so fucking ugly and dirty and always have some retarded logic i fucking hate them more than any race ngl specially after i found looksmax and actually got to see what they’re like
> 
> @RetardSubhuman @kjsbdfiusdf @Adriana Lima @JustMewbrah


Damn relax with that I’ve seen plenty of attractive hot curry guys it’s just media representation. Even the British liked Indian women


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

wannaimprove said:


> LOOL this dude
> 
> bro they literally have an entire caste system built on top of the color of their skin
> 
> you can tell indians social status by his shade


I don’t care the ones in the lowest caste are the most attractive ones jfl


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 30, 2021)

Copeful said:


> nobody is making shit up retard
> I literally showed you a curry girl from my school and you love reacted
> stop coping


Fit body but still no most guys won’t date her due to odor and pheno


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Damn relax with that I’ve seen plenty of attractive hot curry guys it’s just media representation. Even the British liked Indian women


Also most curry girls had more facial hair than guys. You could always see that little pedo stache... 

Also they have hairy arms.


----------



## Copeful (Jul 30, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Fit body but still no most guys won’t date her due to odor and pheno


most Indian guys would tho


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Fit body but still no most guys won’t date her due to odor and pheno


Bro most guys don’t know what Indians really look like most of them pass as Latina. Most guys like Indian women prove me wrong


----------



## Lmao (Jul 30, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> also look at tv shows now, in never have i ever this sheboon looking curry bitch
> View attachment 1247883
> 
> is dating these two guys at the same time
> ...


a lot of directors and writers live vicariously through their work.


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Also most curry girls had more facial hair than guys. You could always see that little pedo stache...
> 
> Also they have hairy arms.


Same with Middle Eastern and Latin girls yet people like them Indian women are liked too stop the cap


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 30, 2021)

I have a friend who lived in Vancouver where Punjabi is second or third most spoken language and he said he there’s no such thing as an attractive Indian female... even tho they’re everywhere there and punjabis are considered master race of Indians


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> I think asian girls mog curries.
> 
> If curry girls mogged asian girls you would see people like @RealLooksmaxxer JBWing in India.


Depends on the Asian girls ethnic heritage, if from northern east Asia or certain parts of China they mog Indians most the time


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Depends on the Asian girls ethnic heritage, if from northern east Asia or certain parts of China they mog Indians most the time


Nah Asians don’t mog curries they look like children curries mog bro objectively


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Bro most guys don’t know what Indians really look like *most of them pass as Latina*. Most guys like Indian women prove me wrong


"Most of them pass as Latina"

 This guy is fucking delusional. I've never seen an indian girl pass as latina!!

Average Indian girl looks like this.






I'd rather fuck chico in a wig.


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

I have a friend who lived in Vancouver where Punjabi is second or third most spoken language and he said he there’s no such thing as an attractive Indian female... even tho they’re everywhere there and punjabis are considered master race of Indians 


Blackeycel said:


> Nah Asians don’t mog curries they look like children curries mog bro objectively


You are lying bro


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Bro most guys don’t know what Indians really look like most of them pass as Latina. Most guys like Indian women prove me wrong


Bro you live in Africa!!! Wtf do you know about what the average curry girls look like???


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jul 30, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> I have a friend who lived in Vancouver where Punjabi is second or third most spoken language and he said he there’s no such thing as an attractive Indian female... even tho they’re everywhere there and punjabis are considered master race of Indians


did the girls at least like Nav tho? would give punjabi halo to all the chadpreets there

@volcelfatcel


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> "Most of them pass as Latina"
> 
> This guy is fucking delusional. I've never seen an indian girl pass as latina!!
> 
> ...



Watch this video stop self hating damn


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Bro you live in Africa!!! Wtf do you know about what the average curry girls look like???


Dude I’m half African American


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Watch this video stop self hating damn



???????? Wtf is this suppose to prove?????????


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Dude I’m half African American


Half African American??? Do you live in America or no????

I thought u were full african.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Nah Asians don’t mog curries they look like children curries mog bro objectively


I have never heard an actual man complaining about women looking youthful. @Gargantuan ban this foid immediately, she's been larping long enough.


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> ???????? Wtf is this suppose to prove?????????


That Indian women are attractive. There was no ugly girls in that video stop hating your race


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 30, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> did the girls at least like Nav tho? would give punjabi halo to all the chadpreets there
> 
> @volcelfatcel


Nav isn't even known here jfl


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Half African American??? Do you live in America or no????
> 
> I thought u were full african.


My dad is from the Sudan and my mom is African American dumbo


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> I have never heard an actual man complaining about women looking youthful. @Gargantuan ban this foid immediately, she's been larping long enough.


Thats literally one of the best parts of asian foids. Lmao, they look young and usually age very well.


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 30, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> did the girls at least like Nav tho? would give punjabi halo to all the chadpreets there
> 
> @volcelfatcel


Idk I usually see indians blasting nav in their car 

I think most girls in my town prefer country


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> I have never heard an actual man complaining about women looking youthful. @Gargantuan ban this foid immediately, she's been larping long enough.


There’s a difference in looking youthful and looking like a child for example








European women mog Asians to the netherworld


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Idk I usually see indians blasting nav in their car
> 
> I think most girls in my town prefer country


Bro who the fuck is this "Nav" guy

Is he some Indian national hero or what.


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Thats literally one of the best parts of asian foids. Lmao, they look young and usually age very well.


I don’t like children plus Asians have shit bodies they don’t compare to Indian women you must be a pedo


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

John Cena girlfriend is a Jew nose paki


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> John Cena girlfriend is a Jew nose paki
> View attachment 1247965


Hotter than 90 percent of white girls in America


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Bro who the fuck is this "Nav" guy
> 
> Is he some Indian national hero or what.


Some Indian guy from Toronto who was with drake and Travis Scott in few songs


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jul 30, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Idk I usually see indians blasting nav in their car
> 
> I think most girls in my town prefer country





johncruz12345 said:


> Bro who the fuck is this "Nav" guy
> 
> Is he some Indian national hero or what.



how tf have u never heard of the first brown boy to get it popping 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Thats literally one of the best parts of asian foids. Lmao, they look young and usually age very well.


That's the first thing races of other women will attack them and the men who date them for too. "OMG THEY LOOK LIKE CHILDREN, HOW CAN YOU LIKE THAT? ARE YOU SOME KINDA PEDOOOOOO?"


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Curry girls were known as the femcels in my school. (And lmao, they were into kpop. This us why kpop is cope for east asians btw. Only pajeetas like that shit.)
> 
> They are also bullied the most btw... Indian girls cant get white chads. My friends would joke that they would rather fuck a guy than an indian girl...
> 
> ...



cope the hottest girl in my school was indian she had green eyes and went out with 4 psl curry


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Curry girls were known as the femcels in my school. (And lmao, they were into kpop. This us why kpop is cope for east asians btw. Only pajeetas like that shit.)
> 
> They are also bullied the most btw... Indian girls cant get white chads. My friends would joke that they would rather fuck a guy than an indian girl...
> 
> ...





moonblunt said:


> Bro lol if u think you’ll ever get through a currys thick skull. They’ll never accept they or their women are subhuman so you’re just wasting ur time here, they’ll argue with their lives that they pass as med or some shit and that their women have high smv even tho every dude ik irl thinks curry women are disgusting and women clearly hate curry men and find them repulsive
> 
> But i’ll tag some niggas to bump ur thread cuz i love curry slander



_Bro...









Why are Indian women the best in the world


“The magnificence of Indian women is clearly visible in the traditional values that India still lives by” Once a British person asked Swami Vivekanand about the reason behind Indian women not shaking hands like women from other countries, to which Swami Vivekanand politely replied and asked if...




looksmax.org




_


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> John Cena girlfriend is a Jew nose paki
> View attachment 1247965


Pakistani girls fog, she's ltr material (high class looks, tall, high psl, good frame)


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Pakistani girls fog, she's ltr material (high class looks, tall, high psl, good frame)


He could get a better Pakistani girl but yeah paki girl phenos are vetter


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> He could get a better Pakistani girl but yeah paki girl phenos are vetter


True tbh. He could definitely do a lot better.


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> That's the first thing races of other women will attack them and the men who date them for too. "OMG THEY LOOK LIKE CHILDREN, HOW CAN YOU LIKE THAT? ARE YOU SOME KINDA PEDOOOOOO?"


Low key kinda true plus the hate blacks


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jul 30, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> True tbh. He could definitely do a lot better.





kikethurston133 said:


> He could get a better Pakistani girl but yeah paki girl phenos are vetter


When you can get any tier of looks you begin to realize there are much more scarce and valuable traits to be sought in women. Maybe she loves to rim his asshole


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> When you can get any tier of looks you begin to realize there are much more scarce and valuable traits to be sought in women. Maybe she loves to rim his asshole


Yh who knows 

To each their own


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Yh who knows
> 
> To each their own


Tbh as a white guy I'd consider her top tier in looks if she was a few years younger, maybe that's just what we prefer.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jul 30, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> I thank God every day for my chin height.


Rightfully so my man, rightfully so. Chin is life


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 30, 2021)

south asian girls are indeed subhuman, even the ones who are above average, they have a total shit personality. their looks cannot make up for their personalities.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> John Cena girlfriend is a Jew nose paki
> View attachment 1247965


thats not a jew nose, lol. having said that i dont find her attractive, i thought john cena hated pakistanis after a mentally ill mirpuri from england was being rude to him by filming him without asking for permission first and also bothering him while doing it.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Jul 30, 2021)

Copeful said:


> curry girls mog chink and black girls


If they're med passing northern indid


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 31, 2021)

cope
indian girls can be hot


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 31, 2021)

Thought it was a Biggdink post from the title.


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Jul 31, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Do people really believe this flat face bitch can get white chad...
> 
> I thought asians were smart...


She can get a quickie with chad when he’s urging to nut somewhere


----------

